# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  Your Last Lucid Dream

## Roller

I was thinking a lot about LD&#39;ing all day (I&#39;ve yet to have a decent one) and I was wondering how anyone could ever possibly run out of things to do in a lucid dream... then I was wondering what would be the ultimate lucid dream for all you more experienced people out there, so here&#39;s a question:

What would you do in a dream if you knew it was going to be the last lucid dream you would ever have?

There should be some interesting answers to this I think...

----------


## Seeker

Man, what a GREAT topic idea.  When everyone gets a chance to reply, this one will be a good candidate for the archives  :smiley:    (i made this sticky)


Last lucid dream.

I would just walk around and talk to as many dream characters as I possible could.  Shake hands and hugs for all the dudes and ladies.  Just to tell them goodbye and that I will not be seeing them again.

Geez, this is making me sad just thinking about it  ::cry::

----------


## Roller

Whoa... my first sticky! haha I feel honoured! **Takes a bow** Yeah it's a hard one huh? I don't think I'd know until I have my first long lucid dream so I could see what everything is like... but I've got a few ideas... see what everyone else thinks first  :tongue2:

----------


## Matchbook

My Last LD..  what a sad thought....

I would appear on a beautiful tropical beach with giant waves and lots of DCs on the shore to talk to.  The sky would be sporadically painted with beautiful, sweeping clouds, but never obstructing the sun.  I would go along the beach and meet everyone and get all of their names and tell them that although I will never see them again, they will always be a part of me.  

Then I will go out on the waves and surf on a wave that is over a hundred feet high.  Just before the wave crashes down, I will turn the board around and zoom up to the very top of the wave and fly off the top and then spread my arms and fly over the beach.  At this point it will be nearly sunset, and the clouds will be radiantly lit up in several beautiful colors.  I will fly up above them and then land on the edge of a giant cumulonimbus.  Then I will jump off the edge and dive toward the ocean below, doing several flips and twists until I finally splash into the ocean.  There I will grab onto the fin of a dolphin and it will propel us through the water as I look at all of the beautiful fish.  Then the dolphin will jump out of the water with me holding on and I will let go and continue to float through the air.  

At this point the sun is now on the horizon; a beautiful melting orange sphere.  I will fly towards it as it grows ever larger, until it finally fills my whole vision.  I will stop inches away from it and extend my arm toward it.  My hand will be sucked into the sun (it feels like hot gelatin by the way).  I try to pull back, but then I realize this is the way it is supposed to be.  Willingly, I let the sun pull me in until only my head is protruding.  I look back to see the glittering ocean and shining sands off in the far distance, where I can barely make out the people who are waving at me.  I smile and with that I am sucked through the sun and find myself in my bed, awake.

----------


## Scruffy

Wow, what a vision, Matchbook!

The first thing I would do would be to go flying, because the feeling I get while flying is one of my biggest reasons for lucid dreaming at this point.  I would try to take some DC's with me, or friends if I could find them, and just talk about whatever.  Then I'd do some dreamscaping with those people, creating cities, mountainranges, sunsets, and other spectacular things.    To finish things off, I'd ask the dream if there was anything I should know, and, having heard the answer, wake up satisfied.

----------


## nesgirl119

Gosh...I don't know if I could bare that...okay, if it was seriously the last one that I would ever have, I would extend the time to about 300 years, & do everything I like from there!  ::D:

----------


## Dagaz

I don't really know, like nesgirl if I could i would make time real sloooooooooooooooow... no, but seriously i would try to speak to god, and like seeker say good bye to everyone and everything.. Then i think i would have some fun...

----------


## Amethyst Star

My last lucid dream....  what a thought.

First off, I&#39;d visit the house that started it all 12 years ago (a secret I&#39;m not ready to give up).  I&#39;d thank them for the hope they gave me; I&#39;d thank him for his love.

I&#39;d gather together all of my friends, every single one of them and we would enjoy our last dream talking, having fun, being random, and visiting favorite sites. We&#39;d go to the gorge at George, Washington;  Cannon Beach, the Deschutes River, the mountains of Montana, Mission Beach, and other places.  I would come to grips with my family, telling them not to weep but to rejoice as I enter a new life in a new glorified body.  Before I woke up I&#39;d ask them to pray for me that I may have peace and joy in my last days and that I may smile in the face of death.

I actually scrapped this idea.  Here&#39;s what I&#39;d really do:  http://www.dreamviews.com/forum/index.php?...st&p=239388 

I&#39;d make it so that when/if I woke up, I would feel perfect peace and contentment, ready to meet my Maker.

----------


## Yume

I would probably face all the rapist, murderers, and druggies that plauged my childhood. I would repent for all my sins that I did as a small child when I didn't know the consequences of them.

Then I would create worlds upon worlds full of life and watch them live and die until I am forced to wake up. I would prolong it as long as possible.

After that I would lay in my bed and cry.

----------


## KuRoSaKi

My last lucid dream that would suck >< anyways...

I would do whatever I could since it was my last lucid dream try things I had never tried before and make time seem slow but I was moving at a normal pace. I would fly to every place make up new places. Go surfing, go skateboarding, etc. anything I have never done before in a dream I would do it.

----------


## nightowl

I would do everything on my lucid dream to do list which includes, being burned alive, controling elements, transforming into objects and energy, going into space, blowing up the sun/moon etc.

Not to mention breathe underwater(my absolute favorite thing. so refreshing). I'd also go on an adventure with a party. Those are always fun  :smiley:

----------


## wannabelucid

I would grab a squad of my closest pals and have us go into the sickest battle ever. After we own everybody we would celebrate with a huge victory feast and party. Then i would teach them things like flying and energy blasts, etc. Then we would all chill at the beach and talk about things we've done in the past and i would tell them i would never see them again.   ::cry::  

Man this topic is too emotional lol

----------


## :D

Lmao....o.O
Great topic! Hm..I would try almost everything....cause havoc and destroy my dream world for fun...then probably have a mass battle.....>_>....

----------


## TygrHawk

Orgy -- and you're all invited!   ::deal::

----------


## :D

Lol. Are you serious......I wanna be in it too....  :Mad:  


...ew. No. Lol.

----------


## SantaDreamsToo

why all the DC talking shit... that’s the last thing I would be doing if I could never LD again, (my LDs are meant to be a getaway from people and be totally alone, unless I wanted sex or something of course  :tongue2:  and even then I wouldn’t talk to the DC)

I would just go to four places of which I have every detail worked out in my head but don’t feel like explaining first I would go to a distant planet, then I would go to an open field like you would see in the lord of the rings, then I would fly over a beach much like the one matchbook explained, and lastly I would fly over a huge desert at extreme speeds. no DC shit though.... (“[cry’s in tears] oh my DC, my figment of my imagination! I will never see you again  :Sad:  , I would just like to say goodbye to you my friend.” wakes up and the next week wonders why he just talked and didn’t at least rape  :wink2: )

----------


## O-Nieronaut

I've got to say, I'm realy impressed with these answers. It's amazing how similar they are to the typical answers to the 'if you had one week to live' question. ... Okay maybe not flying around and blowing up celestial substantialities, but the feeling of dire need to express oneself for the last time; it seems to go way beyond the last days of summer, or the last night before you dump her. We're talking about a new mortality here, not just another mundane finality. I have heard of waking from a dream being described as "the little death." (orgasms, too   ::?:   ) I think this is truer than many people realize, judging by the responses here. Final practice of freedon, last act of defiance, goodbye, to Heaven, to Hell; to dream, I think, has become more important to mankind than we realize, and to awaken in the dream is a gift, akin to free will in the waking life. Somwhere in the universe, there is a ctalyst waiting to change mankind forever, and we need it now more than ever. Lucidity could be the answer, as enlightenment and salvation have been in the past. I think that in my last lucid dream, I would like to teach every dream character I can find to become lucid too. I will preform miracles to dazzle the eye and capture the spirit, tell stories of the world that exists beyond the dream, and ensure them that they all will live on in the mind of the dreamer when he wakes!

... or maybe I just have a messiah complex ...   ::shakehead2::

----------


## Rtex

My last lucid dream?

Hmmm, just fly. That's it. Feel the wind rushing past me, dip, turn, dive, twist, roll, flip, and just... fly.

It is, and remains to this day my favorite dream activity. 

Although I wouldn't extend the dream longer than it happened to be. For one, I think true dream extension is dangerous, and two, because if it went on forever, what would be the point of it being the last one? No, I would want mine to take it's course as far as length.

----------


## dreamtamer007

Like many others I would want it to be as long as possible. I like flying but would want to travel to many other planets with clarity and extreme detail. Not only in sight but thought and memory. I would want my experience to be crystal clear and not one spec of doubt about anything. Then I would want to be able to travel in time, to see all the great events of history in the making such as the inventing of the first internal combustion engine. After Ive witnessed everything that I can think of with complete clarity of thought, then I would like to be at the crucifixion of our Lord, at the very presents of that day and place. What would happen then is my own personal dream. It would not be personal if one were to say. The end

----------


## Universal Mind

I would first slow time down as much as possible.  I have not achieved this yet, but a lot of people here claim to experience years at a time in a single dream.  If I could do that, I would do it first.  Then, I would spend years and years doing my favorite lucid dream things, like travel time, experience phenomenal forms of childhood nostalgia, experience nirvana and the secret of the universe, talk to outrageously bizarre dream characters, have supernaturally romantic sex, and make my surroundings extremely surreal and aesthetically beautiful.   I would travel to all kinds of impossible worlds where the laws of reality are completely different.

----------


## youwish

I fell asleep to classical music last week and dreamt that I was cleaning the dust from my window sill, blew on it and a corner of a razor blade landed in my eye. I remember being able to feel the blade cut the small veins in my eye!!!  I immediately told myself that there was no way this was happening, then I plucked it out and my eye was fine.

crazy eh?  ::o:

----------


## TheMarsVolta

I have lucid dreamed in the past, but layed off for a while... I had a semi lucid last night so decided to take it up again.  Its so fun fully lucid.  
In my dream, I remember explaining to someone that I had been dreaming when some dent got in my car and that it would go away any second because it was only a dream.  Then it changed, and i thought, wow if the dent was a dream, then maybe I'm still dreaming.  But that was the last thought of the kind until the unpleasent feeling of waking up right before the clock is going to go off.
Anyway though... I think dreams are kind of a good way of knowing what is really impoartant to you in this world.  If you know what you want to dream of lucidly, then that is your deepest desires.  From an existentialist's veiw point, you should put just as much efforts into making that dream come true in the waking world.  You are responsible for all choices you make, and even dont make.
I know that now that I am getting back into Lucid dreams, I will try to dream of this great girl I am just beginning to make headway with.  It would give me great confidence if I hooked up with her in a dream, but none the less I hope to keep working at it so that when I wake up after dreaming of her, I don't have the feeling that the dream is all I have.
Anyway thats what I'm up to do.

----------


## Ex Nine

I'd ask the dream if there was anything important that I missed.

----------


## Krippe

i would probobly live that scene from "what dreams may come"  when he first arrives at heaven and the painted fields and such. It's be cool   ::D:

----------


## alwaysbeenadreamer

I would try and have as much fun as I could.  Do all sorts of things that I've always wanted to but can't in the real world.  I would want to see my brother who passed away last year and give him a big hug and tell him goodbye.

----------


## Dream Yogis

It wouldn't be a solum occasion... quite the opposite. I would say goodbye to my closest dream friends, giving to each one the gift of freedom (or pseudo-freedom, because they still reside within my mind.) I then would deconstruct my cities, and, wearing only my faded buddhist robes, I'll go on a final sojourn to the garden of bliss, my special and most loved dream location. It is a small pond, filled with crystal blue water, that is nestled in a hole, about two stories down, in a rocky mountain. the sun shines there in dancing exuberance, and I revel in the feeling of pure freedom, and warmly embrace death. As I begin to slip, I'll will my vision to go to the love of my life, who is cloaked in dazzling light. With a feeling of fulfillment, I'll depart my final lucid dream, and in the same way, my life....

 I intend to lucid dream until I grow old and depart life. obviously, my dream garden will change over the years, and a true love is something I am yet to know, but The thought of going out in my final lucid dream.... it just makes me so accepting of death. Death doesn't scare me, because I'll have known sweet temporal bliss throughout my entire life....   :smiley:

----------


## Callista

I know this sounds really silly... but I had two cats when I was little, and I would really like to "meet" them again.

The first was a tiny tabby kitten I named Tiger, with all the imagination of a nine-year-old. I had just lost my first stepfather; and this tiny kitten decided that I might be a very odd sort of cat, but I qualified; and as she grew into a sleek young female she decided I would be her kitten. She taught me how to speak Cat--not in some weird Doctor Doolittle sense, mind you, but in the way that cats communicate with each other--body shapes, movements, glances, whiskers and tails and sometimes meows. And she brought me up from a silly little human kitten who dressed her in doll clothes, to a young lady of eleven who understood that cats had feelings, language, emotion, and minds of their own. Tiger died when my mother sent her away to live on a farm, and she contracted Feline Leukemia. She was brought home one last time before my mother had her put to sleep (without asking my permission!); and we both knew she was going to die... I sat on the ground next to her, and we leaned up against each other like cats do when they're being companionable, and she started purring... I couldn't help myself and put my arms around her--a very human gesture, and one she'd hated when she was little, but one she now understood. I think I'd taught her to speak Human, too.

The second cat I named Daffy, short for Daffodil. I was fifteen when Daffy came to live with us. When we first brought him home, my family made a fuss over him and nearly frightened the poor kitten to death; I took him, locked us both into a room, and let him down to calm down and explore. Daffy decided to adopt me as well. We understood each other; he'd sit next to me while I read; and he'd bring me the grasshoppers and mice that he killed. Often times, during my rocky teen years, Daffy was my only friend. Eventually, though, we moved to the country; and I had to go to college. Without me around to protect him, my mother immediately ordered him outside. Daffy had been neutered and was used to chasing smaller prey, and he was no match for the tough barn cats next door, not to mention the near-wild farm dogs. My mother knew this; but she didn't want a cat indoors, and obviously what she wanted was more important than a cat's well-being. Several months of outdoor life, and Daffy ended up fighting a battle he couldn't win. My sister found him dead under the house, where he had retreated after being injured too badly to survive.

If I could dream about those two cats, I would want to find a way to tell them that I was sorry that I hadn't been there to help them when they needed me... that I'm thankful for all they'd done for me. Sure, there's no way to bring them back; but a dream image of a well-loved friend is better than no reunion at all...

----------


## eXistenZ

What I would do in my last LD?
I would have the temptation to stay there indefinitely, neglecting to wake up. I would enter the others' dreamspace and talk with everyone there, forming a second world which would affect the "real" world by opening wide the boundaries between dream and the rest of life.

eXistenZ

----------


## kafine

I would try and summon up the characters from my illustrations and talk to them, get to know them... have a big party with them (if I hadn't already managed to do that).

Or maybe... go on a mission to save the world and wipe out all the yucky politicians and stuff.

Or maybe I'd just spend it quietly on my own, enjoying the feelings and the veiws of anything I wanted...

Thinking about this is making me wish even more that I had lucid dreams more often!

----------


## Izinyo

Hmm, my last LD... that's a tough one, mainly because I'm still on virgin territory concerning LD's (have yet to have one), so that question for me is possibly the same as 'What would you like your first one be?'. I think I'm gonna have to go the route of flying. Start off at slow speed on earth, flying over really amazing scenic places (mountain ranges, beaches, forrests, glaciers), then fly/swim underwater, being able to breathe of course, and then head out to space, flying faster and faster, the planets zooming by, ever faster still into interstellar space, visiting the furthest reaches of the universe, seeing what's really out there! Can't wait!!!

----------


## Chainsaw Kitten

That would be my lovely Half-Life styled dream.
You can check my dream journal for more details, but I got to walk around in my dream as if it were a video game.
I also made cable cars swing around and collide.
And I got to fly an aeroplane.

It was fun.

----------


## R.Carter

It would have to be in an empty city on a perfect summer day. I love to fly and navigate
stairs when I dream. Being able to go screaming up the side of skyscrapers and then
plunging through the roofs and spiraling down the stairs for as long as I wanted would be enough. I prefer to be alone when lucid, so no peeps.
An imaginary city would be O.K. but New York City would be my choice. To be able to visit all the museums I love and already know the layout of the streets; plus the subways !
I'd like that .

----------


## evilfairy

I have at least one lucid dream a week.  I think the last one was when I dreamt that I had to stay at work 24/7.  THe doctor I work for made us sleep there and we could only call our husbands if we were good and then maybe see them on weekends.  I remember thinking "Why haven't I quit?".  Then I realized it was a dream and I could just stop having it. And I did,

----------


## wombing

great topic. 

  i would transport myself to the topmost peak on an earth-esque planet, to a meadow  plateau with bright, vibrant, living,  psychedelic flowers (small to six feet tall), and 4 setting suns in all directions, creating an all-encompassing sunset, with deepest red as base, with the perfect complements from the remaining spectrum, tinged especially in blueish-green streaks...
  directly overhead would be a pin-prick point of clearest white light piercing a small circular patch of black expanse, with 12 red giants (stars) surrounding it. this circular patch would melt into the fourfold sunset on each horizon.

   then i would focus on the fact that it is my last lucid dream, and thus my last opportunity to express myself without 'waking-life' restrictions.

  as i hold this thought in my mind, i would slowly melt like a beeswax candle in the very center of the field (which would be circular by the way), and flow outwards in all directions, gently sloping downwards in slow, achingly beautiful movements. this fluid morphing would continue outwards with increasingly intricate geometric patterns, the process creating the richest, clearest, most breath-taking symphony resounding from my molten meanderings out to the furthest reaches of the universe. angelic voices would harmonize, high and low- would flow out of every relationship in the 'crop circle' design i would choose.

  and of course, i would 'inhabit' every wave of vibration in this entire process. feeling the entire lotus design blossoming, feeling the harmonic beauty as it leaks from its visual counterpart (the design), being gently tugged behind each soundwave, pulled, and pushing,  encompassing the entire universe with perfectly delicate, radiant resplendency.

 :smiley:   ::cry::    ah, dammit, why'd you go and make me imagine that, when i can't even maintain lucidity for more than one 'minute'....

  at least i have something to aim for though   ::D:

----------


## Citrusponge

I would start at my front door, walk out and start exploring. Nothing would be pre-planned; the landscape would just randomly generate itself as I explore it. But these things will happen:

-A huge fight against a giant beast like the ones in this game
-I win the fight but befriend the colossal freak, and ride around on him for a bit
-the landscapes will include my neighbourhood, various videogame locales, 2D places, a land where everything is edible and ocean
-throughout the journey I form a rag-tag gang of awesome freaks including people I know, clones of myself, random historical figures, celebrities and fictional characters
-there's lots of flying
-it ends with a big feast at my old school, then I explode

Something like that.

----------


## Amethyst Star

You know, scrap my last idea.  If I was dying in real life, I would use my waking time to say "See you later" to my friends and family.

In my last lucid dream, I would say goodbye to all of the dream characters that made life worth living.  First off, I would go to the house where my dream life began and thank _them._  Not wanting to be alone, _he_ and I would visit my favorite places both from the waking and dream world.  I would want to be silent and not focus on the past but on what joys awaited me.  I'd love for there to be beautiful classical music in the background while I say "Goodbye" to _him_ and everyone else.  However, if I marry before I die, I would travel around with my husband instead of _him._

However, I would want to say "Hello" to my friends and family who had already passed on and let them know that I am looking forward to seeing them soon.  That's all.

-Amé

----------


## fajam00m00

My awesome flying around and annoying karate sensei LD.

----------


## sss3d

I will get a gun.
And go shoot people.

So that the images of their death is in my mind forever.

Then, I won't regret, that it's my last lucid dream.  

lol sorry to be on the dark side of things.

I really would actually go see jump in a waterfall...  oh that'd be so pretty.

----------


## Awhislyle

I dont know but at the end, probably jump off something, reminescent of Vanilla sky

----------


## Grey Dragon

> _Originally posted by Amethyst Star_
> *You know, scrap my last idea.  If I was dying in real life, I would use my waking time to say "See you later" to my friends and family.
> 
> In my last lucid dream, I would say goodbye to all of the dream characters that made life worth living.  First off, I would go to the house where my dream life began and thank them.  Not wanting to be alone, he and I would visit my favorite places both from the waking and dream world.  I would want to be silent and not focus on the past but on what joys awaited me.  I'd love for there to be beautiful classical music in the background while I say "Goodbye" to him and everyone else.  However, if I marry before I die, I would travel around with my husband instead of him.
> 
> However, I would want to say "Hello" to my friends and family who had already passed on and let them know that I am looking forward to seeing them soon.  That's all.
> 
> -Amé*



That's so sweet...

In my last lucid dream, I'd probably finally apologise to my long-suffering dream guide for always ignoring him, running away, attacking his other pupils and occasionally trying to blow up the school. Chances are he'd then take me on a tour like yours, only with me apologising to all my DCs instead for various and diverse crimes. But then to top it off, we'd probably fly through his home mountain range as dragons (like my best dream ever!). 

I hope I die while having a good dream. That would be the best way.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

.....the Biggest......_Baddest_....most *UnFuhkinBelievable* fight scene ever conceived.   ::evil::  

I'm thinkin...Hmm...I'm thinkin, something in the middle of a bustling city. A massive battle royal between two teams of opposing forces with no slacking on the outlandish dream powers. Flying, crashing through buildings, pyrokinetics, reality distortion, running up and down skyscrapers, infinite weapons, mushroom-cloud inducing energy blasts, light-speed martial arts, Destruction, Carnage, CHAOS!!!!!!!!

And then, a nice sportsman-like round of "Hey, guys. Good Fight," (-daps all around-) as the smoke clears and both teams fly off into the sunset in search of the nearest singles' bar/nightclub, and what every (Honest) Human wants to have happen in their last lucid dream; the type of wild crazy dreamsex that the waking world is nowhere _near_ ready for.  ::cooler:: 

What can I say? I'm easy. ^__^

----------


## Serlyhn

I'd probably try to kill myself in that dream ^^.. for it isn't really worth living in the real world without my dreamworld..i turned it around, I use the dreamworld as a base, so that is also where i get all my memories from, and the real world.. oh well whatever. it's bearable as long as I can dream..

----------


## freefall

First off i have to say wow, what a broad range of views. I have to admit i've picked up a few ideas i'd like to try as well. 

For me it would have to be flying, nothing else comes close, well,.....maybe  having a spiritual experience. I have to say i have never met any real memorable DC's. Took me a while to work that one out. I have been able to call on someone twice, more just to put a lose end to rest. Sounds to me like others out there have the regular crew that they catch up with and hand out, and dream guides? I need to read up some more!

----------


## Patience

Well i really cant remember very well my last LD esp that it wasnt completely Lucid, i didnt realise that im dreaming except near its end, and i tried to keep it running because i like it! I didnt want it to end! I succeeded for some time and then finally got awake!   ::cry::

----------


## King and God

I was recieving a blowjob by a hot girl, but my dream was interupted as I woke up with a sticky liquid in my underwear...

----------


## Amethyst Star

Clarification:  Though this topic sound like the last LD you had, it's actually for what you ideal final LD of your life would be.

----------


## supra guy

my last lucid wow, that would suck.  I would try to slow time down.  I would then reacreate the burly brawl from the matrix reloaded.  Next, I would start flying, first stop, a city.  I would find the tallest building around, and jump off.  (I've done this before, and it's really cool, better than flying.) next I would continue on to a tropical white-sand beach, with lots of girls to  hang out with if you know what I mean.  ::hump::    then, probably just go around say good bye to all the DCs, and then wake up and swear, alot, more than anyones ever sworn before.

----------


## kungfurabbits

> _Originally posted by Matchbook_
> *My Last LD..  what a sad thought....
> 
> I would appear on a beautiful tropical beach with giant waves and lots of DCs on the shore to talk to.  The sky would be sporadically painted with beautiful, sweeping clouds, but never obstructing the sun.  I would go along the beach and meet everyone and get all of their names and tell them that although I will never see them again, they will always be a part of me.  
> 
> Then I will go out on the waves and surf on a wave that is over a hundred feet high.  Just before the wave crashes down, I will turn the board around and zoom up to the very top of the wave and fly off the top and then spread my arms and fly over the beach.  At this point it will be nearly sunset, and the clouds will be radiantly lit up in several beautiful colors.  I will fly up above them and then land on the edge of a giant cumulonimbus.  Then I will jump off the edge and dive toward the ocean below, doing several flips and twists until I finally splash into the ocean.  There I will grab onto the fin of a dolphin and it will propel us through the water as I look at all of the beautiful fish.  Then the dolphin will jump out of the water with me holding on and I will let go and continue to float through the air.  
> 
> At this point the sun is now on the horizon; a beautiful melting orange sphere.  I will fly towards it as it grows ever larger, until it finally fills my whole vision.  I will stop inches away from it and extend my arm toward it.  My hand will be sucked into the sun (it feels like hot gelatin by the way).  I try to pull back, but then I realize this is the way it is supposed to be.  Willingly, I let the sun pull me in until only my head is protruding.  I look back to see the glittering ocean and shining sands off in the far distance, where I can barely make out the people who are waving at me.  I smile and with that I am sucked through the sun and find myself in my bed, awake.*



  ::shock::   ::shock::   ::shock::   ::shock::   ::shock::   ::shock::   ::shock::   ::shock::   ::shock::   ::shock::   ::shock::   ::shock::   ::shock::   ::shock::   ::shock::   ::shock::   ::shock::  

Unbelieveable. That is amazing and is pretty much exactly how I would have it.

----------


## [Alpha]-0mega-

I would render myself in real-life in such a state that I would be declared comatose(*cough*just not wake up for really long* cough*), after that i'd be so focussed on dream-extending that I will technically dream for a billion of years (or just a really long time, somewhere I read someone succeeded at 100 years in 1 night).
Why you ask? Comatose = Long long time not waking up + Lucid Dream + Dream Extending = You got it right?  :tongue2: .

Then i'd just live a nice life, in a location where it's always beautiful, and just live a life with a girl I like in real-life, or the girl i've partly made up in my mind.
And every day spend a lot of time with her, being happy together, doing stuff outside.
And thanks to the ''special abilities'', I'd go fly with her and do other stuff normally not possible. Just a peaceful life without worries.  :smiley: 

Or to experience what I want to experience in that last lucid dream: Extend your dream for years and create your own perfect life.

----------


## DreamPro

I dont want to go on and on, so Ill just give you the highlights.

Last night, 3-6-06

Drank beers with Governor Schwartzenegar at the grand canyon.  
Rode my motorcycle really fast through town.
Arranged my music studio in my mansion.
Defended a sci-fi fortress from attack with an automatic rifle.
Met some pretty hot DC's.  No, I didnt......

----------


## odds

Matchbook; WOW.

I'm seriously excited for my first LD now... thank you!  :smiley:

----------


## Jacky-Woo

Ha ha ha ha! Possibly the best idea for a topic ever.

My last one would be something to do with all my friends and lots of new people in some sort of anime style adventure battling God in his return to the Earth in 2012 (For some reason, a lot of my day dreams involve god actually being evil) they'd be lots of flying, and love and sex and all sorts. And all sorts of weird foods...

Another thing I'd try to do with my last LD would be to extend it forever... does anybody else hope that when they die, they enter an eternal LD?

----------


## Chympara

I'd have a "shared" lucid dream with a person of my choosing, then pass on what I know.  Then we'd do crap.  Fly, perhaps.

Then the next day the person will tell me everything that I miss in the dream world. >:D

----------


## KidAircrash

I had a lucid dream yesterday.

It started with me waking from my bed and realizing I was dreaming.  For fun I decided to walk up the walls in my dorm horizontally and then hang from the ceiling without holding on, but just being stuck by the bottom of my feet.  Then, it's kind of foggy what happened, but I think I may have had a false awakening and then lost lucidity.  I might have stayed lucid though because after in the dream just got to hang out with a girl I hardly get to see for an entire day and just have a good time.  I'm trying to figure out if it was what I actually wanted to do lucidily, or it was just a trick to keep me from waking.  Either way, it was a very clear dream, really pleasant, and the first part was definitely lucid.

Though, I probably shouldn't have told her about it.  She probably thinks I'm in love with her, haha.

edit: oops, sorry. I thought it was asking about people's most recent LDs

----------


## italianmonkey

two days ago
realized I was dreaming because it's not to normal to run fast without moving your feet.
 "absorbed" a coffee cup (empty) because I didn't know where to put it.
(I wasn't awake enough to realize it just didn't exixt...)
than did some silly jumping things (tumbles and so on, that i'm sadly unable to do in rl  ::shakehead2::  ) and then lost control of the dream while doing something pointless in front of a mirror.

definitely not a good one   ::lol::

----------


## Entity

Last week, I had a lucid dream. You know those stereoscopic pictures where you go cross-eyed, and it gives the picture more 'dimension' An example I created a while ago, I had a dream where you could go cross-eyed on *any* picture, and you would actually be there. It was kinda cool.

----------


## Woop

The last lucid dream would ideally occur in those dazy few minutes where you lie in your bed waiting to die (preferably at a very old age). Imagine having said good bye to your dear ones, close your eyes and spend the last shivering moments of life inside your own head knowing that your mind is about to shut down forever in any minute. I think the radiance of this moment would bring about a very special dream with memories and thoughts fetched from long since forgotten areas of your mind presenting you to a world where you, for the first time, feel what it is like to be a conscious being. 

Then you wouldn't have to worry about what to do. It would come, and it would come so profoundly that you, in the moment, would declare it the peak of your life, everything leading up towards it. 

Or if you're too eager to experience this, you could just incorporate the whole scenario into a LD... so I guess that's what my final LD would be like.

----------


## Vypus

4/28/06 5:15 AM

	This Dream Felt so real.  I woke up in bed and was really tired.  I went to hold me nose and it worked.  It urged me to get up and jump for joy.  I was dreaming, despite about 2 false awakenings it was cool.  I tried to get my light switches to work but i couldn't.  I went downstairs and tried to wake up my dad and tell him i was dreaming but he wouldn't get up.  I went into the bathroom and looked in the mirror.  I hade some fun with that, i saw myself disorted and such.  I was messing around a bit, boxing with the mirror.  When i got the idea of going through it, I was scared to go through it at first, but i just reached in there and basically switched places.  Afterwards i went outside and it was dark and raining.  I didn't care for about the first minute.  I was trying to fly, i could only jump.  Then after about that time, i spinned around and turned dark into day and rain into sunshine.  Every time i felt tired and shut my eyes.  I would end up back in my room and doing the hold nose check just to make sure.  One time going downstairs from it i saw this tv.  I read the label and everytime i blinked or looked away and back it changed (rapidly).  About the last time i went outside (sunny dry weather).  I walked around my house thinking of what i saw (try to make things appear out of your vision of view) so i tried to make things appear out of my field of view and it didn't work. about the time i got to my south side of my house i saw 2 back doors and  i started to hear my alarm clock go off, I started to panic at first, but i sat on the ground and meditated (bad choice), i woke up and was like GRRR mad because i knew i was dreaming and could feel it and everything else.  In this dream i performed about 8 Reality Checks and hade Low Level Lucidity Control, Sorry there is no interpretation of this dream because i altered it.  (note: try to make things, stuff appear not other people) (sun rose in west and set in east/ backwards from reality) (rain blew from south to north/ usually blows east to west)


sorry for any grammar errors, i was lazy and just copy and pasted from my journal...  ::|:

----------


## Aneas

My last LD would consist of the first LD to complete the circle.

----------


## Woop

what circle?

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> _Originally posted by Aneas_
> *My last LD would consist of the first LD to complete the circle.*



I like that, actually. Very profound.  ::goodjob2::

----------


## cousinsteve

i had my firs LD about a week ago, and i just had my second on friday night. this one hit me just like my fist one, i knew i was dreaming, and i just said out loud "wait a minute, i'm dreaming", and i became lucid.  i was outside at a local college, and it was sunny out, but above me there were those hanging lights, like in warehouses, but they were huge tv screens with lightning going across them, so when i looked up i saw them, and i controlled which way the lightning went.  Then i saw this painting of a mountain, so i made it get larger and smaller, and i changed the terrain.  Then i saw some friends of mine, and i started jumping in circles around one of them bragging about how i was in a dream, and being really anoying. Then i must have lost lucidicy, but everything ws really clear even after i lost lucidicy, everyone looked just like they do in real life.

----------


## Imagine

Today I had [pretty strange LD.I got Lucid in a room.I tried to make a door in one of the walls,but when i  couldn't i started wandering wether I was dreaming or not.I got angry and i jumped trough the window.Strangely the glass didn't break-it was like passing trough water..than i fell on the ground-I can't understand why I wasn't able to fly,though there was a strange tower i really wanted to visit

----------


## Aneas

> _Originally posted by Woop_
> *what circle?*



At the point when lucid dreaming becomes effortless and completely natural for you my statement will make absolute sense.  The joy is in the process of discovery.

----------


## WTGDMan1986

My last lucid dream was last week actually. I was walking out of a movie theater, and I see these dangerous girls--one of which looks like Tasha-Ray Evin, the lead guitarist/vocalist of the all "teenaged"-girl Canadian rock band Lillix, but the young woman was dressed more of a skater punk. I thought as I was walking with my friends in this episode that Tasha-Ray Evin's character had no spoken lines although she was present. I also tried to create the character I saw in _SmackDown! vs. RAW 2006_ for my PlayStation 2, but I didn't think I had the eyes right, as I think her eyes are bigger. I didn't even ask for her name or anything. I just kept on walking to the car. This was the first time in my life that I've ever dreamt of young female musicians like Tasha-Ray Evin. She does have an older sister, by the way, and Lacey-Lee plays keyboards in the band described above. 

Now, I became interested in Lillix just last year, one month before my 19th birthday. I'm 20 now, and I have their first album, _Falling Uphill_. I don't know the other members, though, as I think the other girls aren't related to the two sisters described above. I thought when I woke up that it felt a little weird to dream of someone like this. 

(BTW: A skater punk dresses in baggy clothes and wears skate shoes, basically wide sneakers built for skateboarding. Girls are also known for pulling this fashion off as well.)

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

No offense to anyone meant, but I can't help but wonder how many repliers to this thread are actually reading the opening post.  ::chuckle::

----------


## pj

> _Originally posted by Roller_
> *
> What would you do in a dream if you knew it was going to be the last lucid dream you would ever have?*



I would sit alone on a high cliff looking north over Lake Superior.  As the sun set, I would begin the grandest fireworks display that the world had ever seen.  After the grand finale, the Northern Lights would take over.

I would sit there and breathe the lake air and watch the stars shining through the aurora and remember how grand it has all been.

And when the dream starts fading, I dive in.

----------


## italianmonkey

really don't know
i don't even think something like this is possible^^

----------


## WTGDMan1986

Last Lucid Dream: 5/30/06 (owns the Tasha-Ray Evin one)

Description: I was at a movie theater and had tickets to see a really good movie, but the usher wouldn't let me and my friends in yet. Suddenly in the theater, I hear women's shouting voices in fear as the villain (sounding a bit like Jon Cryer, Viggo Mortensen, or Dennis Hopper mixed with the unholy _Tekken 5_ final boss Jinpachi Mishima), created by a supernatural newcomer (played in this dream by _The 4400_'s Patrick Flueger), was set on destroying them. That's all I could remember, as I had unwanted thoughts of him from the time I got my haircut to late at night while I'm watching shows like _Mad Money w/Jim Cramer_, _Law & Order: SVU_, _Deal or No Deal_, _Law & Order: CI_, and a new show on MTV starring _Laguna Beach_'s Lauren "LC" Conrad, _The Hills_, a Laguna spin-off. I can still feel the effects of the dream as I'm writing this. I could see a little of the screen to see what was going on, but that's when I woke up at about 7:40 AM.

I have NEVER seen _The 4400_ before, but if there's anyone on this message board that knows about Shawn, don't hesitate to e-mail or PM me. I'd love to know more about him. I'm sorry if I sounded like a young woman in that sentence, but I really need to put that weird dream behind me now. I would gladly appreciate it.   :smiley:

----------


## Generic Protoplasm

Go on a rampage killing and destroying everything to the Jefferson's Theme Song.

----------


## Chainsaw Kitten

I am sitting in front of my computer. Curiously my plushie sheep looks up at my and asks me "Did you know you are dreaming?". I shake my head and do a few reality checks on the toolbar of my computer. You're right, I tell my sheep, who has now become inanimate and silent.

I jump out of my window, and after an enjoyable dive shoot out over the mountains. The sight is beautiful, a medley of every colour imaginable. My dream guide, Shetmu, appears, riding a firey winged steed. He ushers me to get on the horse aswell. I sit on the horse and grab the mane for support, despite the mane consisting of flames, it is a warm and comforting sensation. 

We land in a town that is obviously in the US. I believe it was supposed to represent Long Island. Waiting on some of the properties are smiling faces of families, some recognisable. I stride on smiling.

We reach a beach, with sand so fine it was as if I were walking through flour. I sit on the beach, clutching my knees to myself. I want to see a lobster. I tell myself that. Instead of a lobster however, a large man-lobster appears. He is a lobster except for his long red spindly legs. He has the size of a tall male. He wears a black suit with a white shirt underneath, and also a blue bowtie with white polkadots.

He can only gurgle, not speak. He points to the water and makes a gesture that meant I should go in. Shetmu nods. He tells me it's time to wake up and that I should swim.

I get up and suddenly I am in a purple bikini with a short skirt of the same fabric and colour. I wade into the water. The wind is warming and soothing, and it brushes the wind off of my face. For some reason I begin to cry. As I am waist deep in the water, my skirt floating behind me, my eyes open. I awaken. It is exactly 6 AM and time for me to ready myself for school.

----------


## PantsParty

My last LD, if i can ever have a first.... lol.

Something I've always wanted to do is just absolutely conquer everything. I want power, and have lots of it. In a good lucid dream I'd command an army of minions I created on my own, completely indestrucible. Id take over city by city until finally I ruled everything. I'd watch over the events from the sky as I flew around. I'd conquer the most fierce of warriors as I took over. I'd basically just have a copmlete and utter God-power-trip.

I'm sure others have done this before, and I'm sure it must've been freakin sweet.

And oh yeah, since people are starting to recognize me by this, to keep you happy, I'll beat the shit out of random asian people too.

----------


## King and God

My last lucid dream I had while sleeping on a coach in a library a month ago. It was short as it only was around two minutes long. It was still quite cool, though; the graphics in it were amazing, as reality itself.

----------


## BeautifulDreamer

First of all, I would do everything on the LD experience checklist. Then I was go over my dreams (I'd  make a tape of them) And some of the few priveleged DC's I made smart and aware would laugh about them and talk about them. Then I would go to my DG, I'd ask, "hAve I been satisfactory?" And no matter what she says I'll thank her for the experience. Then I'd go siteseeing and just help out the DC's. I'd ask myself if there's anything I should know.

Assuming it'll be my last LD I'll have because I'll die, I'll create a bed and lay on it.  I'd summom my family, and tell them I was going to die. Like this:

I'd fake dying. I'd wait for them to start crying and stuff, then open my eyes and say "Gotcha" And actually die.

----------


## Krippe

> _Originally posted by Roller_
> *I was thinking a lot about LD'ing all day (I've yet to have a decent one) and I was wondering how anyone could ever possibly run out of things to do in a lucid dream... then I was wondering what would be the ultimate lucid dream for all you more experienced people out there, so here's a question:
> 
> What would you do in a dream if you knew it was going to be the last lucid dream you would ever have?
> 
> There should be some interesting answers to this I think...*



I would want to have one of those 100 years long LD. to do EVERYTHING and live a lifetime in complete freedom. I would have lots of sex (duh...) and i would create beautiful things, i would destroy, kill and cause terror to the world! then som more sex... After that i would have DC's treat me like a god.. then some more destruction followed by more sex!

----------


## Danski

My last lucid dream only lasted for  a couple of seconds and I didn't get to do anything.

It was also the first I'd had for months. I haven't been doing RC's or anything for a very long time. I haven't even visited this site in ages. I must get back to lucid dreaming.

So anyway, I was lying in bed, in my room, with my head hanging over the wrong end of the bed. The walls were all red and rusted and I realised I was dreaming. I thought if I could get out of bed I'd be lucid but I couldn't lift my head from the hanging position. 

I then woke up.

 :Sad:

----------


## BeautifulDreamer

> _Originally posted by Danski_
> *My last lucid dream only lasted for  a couple of seconds and I didn't get to do anything.
> 
> It was also the first I'd had for months. I haven't been doing RC's or anything for a very long time. I haven't even visited this site in ages. I must get back to lucid dreaming.
> 
> So anyway, I was lying in bed, in my room, with my head hanging over the wrong end of the bed. The walls were all red and rusted and I realised I was dreaming. I thought if I could get out of bed I'd be lucid but I couldn't lift my head from the hanging position. 
> 
> I then woke up.
> 
> *



Um.. this isn't about your lucid dream you had... It's about your last ever lucid dream.

----------


## Danski

That was the last lucid dream I had.

 ::?:

----------


## GiraffeToothbrush

I would definitely kill all of my enemies a thousand times, each one bloodier than the last.

----------


## BeautifulDreamer

> That was the last lucid dream I had.
> 
> 
> [/b]



No, it&#39;s talking about your last lucid dream you will have. The end of all of your LD&#39;s. Basically, what we WANT our VERY last LD to be like.

----------


## Limitz

I&#39;d probably bargain with my subconscious so that I&#39;ll somehow put myself in a coma for like 4 years so that I can have the time to do everything I want. If your mind can distort 10 minutes into feeling like a full year... imagine what you could do with REAL years. Even though I&#39;d do normal LD things like half the time, I&#39;d spend the rest in constant sexual intercourse with Jessica Alba and/or Keira Knightley.

----------


## Jepster

I&#39;ve only had 2 LD&#39;s over many months, but here&#39;s the last one (the first is in the Your first LD experience topic)

I was walking in the woods with my bigbrother, where we talked about stuff, and then i just thougt how a wood would smell, when it was raining, and then it started raining...and then i realised that i was dreaming..
I started to scream at my brother "Cool im in a dream &#33; Awsome&#33;" and he&#39;s like "Yea, as if" and then i was going to prove it to him..
So i jumped into the air, and stayed there, floating..he still didn&#39;t belive me, so I got down to ground again, and made a backflip-kick..he still didn&#39;t belive me..
Then I woke up

----------


## BeautifulDreamer

> I&#39;ve only had 2 LD&#39;s over many months, but here&#39;s the last one (the first is in the Your first LD experience topic)
> 
> I was walking in the woods with my bigbrother, where we talked about stuff, and then i just thougt how a wood would smell, when it was raining, and then it started raining...and then i realised that i was dreaming..
> I started to scream at my brother "Cool im in a dream &#33; Awsome&#33;" and he&#39;s like "Yea, as if" and then i was going to prove it to him..
> So i jumped into the air, and stayed there, floating..he still didn&#39;t belive me, so I got down to ground again, and made a backflip-kick..he still didn&#39;t belive me..
> Then I woke up
> [/b]



NO, this is about your last ever lucid dream. What you want your very last LD to be like. Not the last one you HAD.

----------


## Jepster

Sorry..misread it...

----------


## Tryanthus

I Agree with the Beautiful Dreamer,so please stick with the topic...
As for the my last LD, i dont believe that there can be a final limit to how many LDs you can have but oh well...
What i would do in my LD (Or a time distorted LD which i&#39;d be really happy for   ::content::  )...

I would live on a life-giving paradise moon orbiting a large planet far,far away with a white sun in the solar system.At night The Planets and small wildlife aglow with aqua and blue, the moon residing in its own beauty and radiance, and the Cyclic Rhythms of the Fields of Life where whole fields around the moon glow with dancing lights of all colours joined by auroras of cascading light filling the starry skies.

....Added with a little bit of exploration and adventure in the new universe and &#39;hey presto&#39; theres my final LD&#33;&#33;   ::wink::

----------


## taihen

The only way it could be my last lucid ever would be if I was dying, so:

You know the opening of quake 3? With Sarge facing a thousand enemies and running out of ammo? If it was going to be my last lucid dream, that&#39;s how I&#39;d end it, with die-trying guns-blazing "Fuck you, if i&#39;m going to hell I&#39;m taking you all with me&#33;" battle.

That or constant sexual intercourse with Keira Knightley...

----------


## SeventhGeneration

My last LD I would be all Neo from the matrix. Just adventure around my world as long as i could, experience as many things as i could.

----------


## fajam00m00

Muhahahaha&#33; My last LD. There is no way I would make that a calm experience like some of you did. I&#39;d go out with a bang&#33;

Here it is:

I would go up to a random dream character, and I would tell him, "Don&#39;t piss me off. This is my last LD. If you do anything that makes me mad, I will blow up the Earth. Now, the majority of dream character&#39;s as I know them, are real assholes. And this one probably won&#39;t be an acception. He&#39;d say something like, "This isn&#39;t a dream. Shut up. You can&#39;t blow up the Earth so just screw off."

Then, I would follow up with, "Wrong choice, dumbass&#33;" I would take off right infront of him and fly straight up at mega high speed laughing hysterically. When I reach outer space, I pull a huge ultra lazer apocalype death ray and blast the Earth, it blowing up in a huge fiery inferno destroying everyone. Then, I would teleport to heaven/hell (maybe both) and laugh maniacally at everyone that just died.

MUHAHAHAHHA&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33  ; That would be hilarious.

----------


## zoo york is cool

I would hmm... that&#39;s a hard one. I dunno.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

I would probably revisit old family and friends, old houses, neighbourhoods, pets, places I&#39;ve been, etc.  I&#39;d talk with them all, have many heart-to-hearts with everybody.  I&#39;d replay old, wonderful memories, I&#39;d do everything I possibly could before it ended.

Great topic.

----------


## ilovefrootloopz

I&#39;d kill, eat, fight in a war, take over the dreamscape, and eat some more.

----------


## Neruo

The question really is the question of infinity. For instance could the amount of ways you grow up be finite? Or the amount of ways the world progresses? Or how the universe is arragened?

Besides that philosopical yapping, I would like to have one last LD right before I die. I heard that when your brain shuts down in a few seconds you could be in a dream state for seemlingly years. I would just relive the best of life, and allso eat some waffels with einstein and play some guitar with hendrix. ^__^

----------


## Howie

I would of coarse wish for one of those seemingly year long lucid dreams and similar to seeker mingle and chat with a host of people that I will never meet. 

At the latter stages, I will have the grandest of parties to beat all parties, with all the loved ones I have lost&#33;

----------


## khunab ku

i have already had something of the kind. One night, i had  a lucid dream. In the middle of the dream, I suddenly realized that it was going to be my last dream(not last lucid dream, but just the last dream in general) then i realised that i am the only one who has been creating, well, how to put it....visuals, reasons and everything that i could call "reality" doesn&#39;t matter, everyday, physical reality or my dream reality. And i still have no idea why, but after i had realised it i got very upset. It felt like i had been fooling myself all that time that (i thought) i had been more or less conscious...
all that time i thought i had been doing something, searching, fighting, finding, functioning in that physical and dream realities, but in fact i was the only creator of all my situations in all realities&#33;&#33; Moreover, I was the only creator of all the reaties i could enter. I was the only creator of all laws there, i realised that i, actually had been pretending that someone else had created all sorts of things i met in different realities, including our physical reality. Anyway, that revelation put me in a state of shock somehow. I then saw how all sorts of things that belonged to me and people i was connected with, all fell into a river, it was "the river of events&#39;&#39; and all that stuff was flowing away. All in all, it was like i enjoyed playing with toys, and i knew that to have a toy i had to ask say, a parent to buy it or i could be given a toy as a present for my birthday. And that is how the things are.But then all of a sudden i realised that I am the one who had created(and is still creating) this order of things.... And for some strange reason i had decided to create that very order of things while in fact, there are no "things", "toys", parents, toyshops and the other "decorations" of reality. The only thing that does exist is me, and i had just been playing a kind of crazy game with myself, each time experiencing different feelings. And then it struck me: i am a lonly creator, who has been creating dreams(including lucid ones) and realities for herself (without even being aware of it and wasting plenty of energy for all that shit.....

----------


## PoiznDr33m

Mine would be similar to some who posted, essentially trying to do everything I want to that I haven&#39;t done in a lucid dream yet.

It would consist of a megacity full of technology. Much hacking. I would be with a bunch of awesome people who act as if we have been friends forever. We would go around together having fun. There would be massive battles like some people said, just for fun (like fighting my friends with sound blasters from Minority Report). There would be much showing off the power I have, and very much bizarre dream sex. Mostly I would probably just have fun with DCs.

----------


## badassbob

This is really depressing, but;
1) Like PoiznDr33m, I&#39;d like to accomplish all the things that I haven&#39;t managed yet, such as;
  a) Creating things right before my eyes like magic.
  b) Create a whole new world where I have my own race of creatures and be a God
  c) Fly into space and explore the universe.
2) I&#39;d complete the DV lucid tasks&#33;
3) I&#39;d go round talking with loads of DC&#39;s to say goodbye.
4) Have a couple of shootouts and battles etc.
5) Bang Angelina Jolie  :Hi baby:  
6) After all these things I&#39;d like to finish with a walk somewhere really great looking. Like the top of Mt Everest or some place that I created; maybe a huge pine forest surrounded by snow peaked mountains with enormous cliffs, and rivers leading to the sea.

----------


## ninja pirate

i&#39;d probably eat a pb&j sandwich

----------


## seph89

::bowdown::  
you lucid masters are gods....if only could attain a lucid dream    ::blue::

----------


## magicrules22311

I would relive the best moments of my life, as if it was the first time they happened.


-Rob

----------


## Dream Catcher NYC

I would tell myself this is the last lucid dream and start interviewing DCs, Id set up an Office and have DCs Line up by Thousands then Id make the dream last for 24hrs. I start asking questions about the future and life, I give different scenarios to the DCS and see what their response would be. Id also get all the hot DC chicks to have an orgy with me. I fly over beautiful terrain, fly over the Atlantic ocean and visit the worlds greatest cities, places and monuments, I might fly to space and pick a spot on the earth to fly down to, Fiji Islands perhaps.  If people always thought this would be there last lucid dream Im sure itll be peaceful and adventurous

----------


## frisbenis

Beatles concert with every drug imaginable

----------


## remus0

-Get laid
-Fly With friends
-Re-enact epic battle scene
-Get laid
-Take over the world
-Stop real time
-Go to school, and show off your magical powers to all the kids there
-Get laid
-Fly around, and blow up houses with your hyper-mega-ultra-death-ray built into your fingers
-Have conversations with Dream Characters, and get as much info from them as you can, its seriously amazing
-Make sone DC friends, and remember them for next time you have a lucid.
-Fly with a chaingun and kill everyone
-get laid
-Practice talking to the ladies

----------


## Sugarglider11

cause choas  ::evil::    thats it

----------


## Atlas

My final lucid dream would be, as stated earlier by other posts, 300 years long where I would save the world multiple times in battle that outclass all of the battles mentioned on this website. The final battle would be a mix of dragonball z, inuyasha, matrix, and lord of the rings all around a focused battle between me (the great ninja) and the evil samurai. Two of my best friends would be there with me throughout the entire dream fighting along side of me. Throughout these battles are side stories of me getting the girl and all of the other crap you would expect form an epic story. In the end I die with my friends there to tell of my legend or destroy the world since no one wants to go on without me. I mean who could really? And why would you want to?

----------


## the real pieman

my final lucid would be a dream while in full lucidity to the point where everything thing seemed as real as it is now, with a battle with the universe as my battle ground with all the cool fighters from everywhere such as digimon, dragonball z, the matrix, kingdom hearts 2, final fantasy and so forth ehlping my to kill some evil force or something where i eventually gather strenght from all of them and there is an almighty clash where i and the main evil guy clash and i remain standing, then i will bee happy to retire lucid dreaming...

----------


## pepsi_blue_fan

I would have it to be the Uliment Battle of Uliment Destiny&#33; Me vs my old DCs and the world is about to end and I would sleep with as many hot DCs that i wanted to as possible. Then Just before it comes to an end and alot of citys are blowing up and stuff, and the monsters of my past dreams are eatting the other DCs heads off. I would say "MY WILL BE DONE AS IT IS IN MY DREAM WORLD&#33;" Then I would pick up the globe in my right hand and rapture the good DCs and send the other ones to dream hell. Then I would crush the world with my right freddy claw hand. Then i would declare. "The dream world is gone. But my words will remain forever." Then I would end it.  :smiley:

----------


## Josh_Mac

I guess I would like to see my heads interpretation of the creation and end of the universe... might be interesting I s&#39;pose  :tongue2:

----------


## OneRyt

> I was thinking a lot about LD&#39;ing all day (I&#39;ve yet to have a decent one) and I was wondering how anyone could ever possibly run out of things to do in a lucid dream... then I was wondering what would be the ultimate lucid dream for all you more experienced people out there, so here&#39;s a question:
> 
> What would you do in a dream if you knew it was going to be the last lucid dream you would ever have?
> 
> There should be some interesting answers to this I think...
> [/b]



Not the last thing, but the first thing I would do... but if it WAS my last thing I&#39;d do it...



I&#39;d fly into outter space for as long and as far as I could... Eventually reaching God, hopefully.

----------


## nevercatchme

im trying to have lucidity, affect properties of physical life, it sounds crazy, but u swear sometimes it does have an affect, i would make my one and final journey through all plains, and into everyones worlds, i would summon everyone, period, one day i hope to be able to have a multi-lucid dream with a few very  very experienced dreamers, because just co-existing in the same world, would be a challenge. one day (consider this ideallistic if you will)
id like to have the power to summon everybody lucidly

----------


## Adanac

I would call upon my subconsious to represent himself in a physical form, and I would demand he explain the true nature of my existance. After that we would jsut chill, or have a super-battle or something and I could look forward to waking up with the abilty to commicate with my subconsious, and depressed cuz no more lucid dreams  ::blue::

----------


## BohmaN

Do whatever I feel like, no restraints just enjoy the lucid. Maybe having friendly conversations with DC and perhaps have my last lucid sex. 

I&#39;ll dream lucid till I die. PERIOD.

----------


## Alex D

I&#39;d end my lucid dreams how I started, just having a laugh along with my dream characters.

----------


## :D

It&#39;s been a while since I&#39;ve read this topic. Back then when I posted, I realized I had acted too immature. When I actually think about, I would want to be on a the shore of a beach near the crystal clear ocean. You ever see those &#39;Hales&#39; commercial where the guy is on a floating tube in the middle of an ocean. Yup, that kind of ocean. I&#39;d also enjoy the scenery while listening to the waves colliding while chatting with my special someone.

----------


## BrotherDown

I&#39;d have to go Buddah style and meditate or something.  I think I would probably visit various enviroments, trying to make each as beautiful as I could. Enviroments that are impossible in reality. Yeah, that&#39;s what I&#39;d do.

----------


## Faken

i never had a lucid before but if i had a final lucid dream than this is how i would do it

First say goodbye to all my dreams friends and dream family and other really important people to me , then i would go to place far from it all and sit on the ground and cover my eyes so i could not see anything and "Erase All" so that everything in that i i know was gone and the dream people i know did not have to remember that i every existed to them.  ::blue::  
I know this sound stupid but this is how i would do it.

----------


## Adrenaline Junkie

In my Final Lucid Dream i would revisit great parts of my life, i&#39;d make peace with enemies i&#39;ve had in the past, i would talk directly to my sub-concious and ask questions about my life, then i would have a massive beach party with all my DC&#39;s. Then i would take a boat and slowly row out to sea as my DC&#39;s cheer for me.

----------


## Lunalight

My last lucid dream. wow.  I would probably place myself in a green meadow, with a waterfall trickling in the moonlight.  All my real and dream friends would be gathered around.  I would hug them all, tell them I&#39;d miss them, I would get into a little grey canoe and float down the river.  I&#39;d wave, and then just as they are passing out of sight, I&#39;d wake up, peacefully.  :Sad:

----------


## ViSions

Hopefully I never have to say goodbye permanently to Lucid Dreams, unless i&#39;m sure that i&#39;m dying the next day or something.

But I would deffinately gather all my DC friends, and my DG, and have an all our LOTR style war, 10000+ vs 10000+  riding on horses, wolves, giant eagles etc, ents, orcs, men, goblins. It would be very epic.

And after, once my army obtained sweet victory, I would ride home to my wife, (who would be the most beautiful woman my dream mind can come up with), and have crazy, multiple orgasmed sex until i can&#39;t even move.

----------


## Conforming Non-Conformist

i would eat all of existence 
then shit it onto a plate and hand it to God

me to god: Peace&#33;

----------


## Adanac

> i would eat all of existence 
> then shit it onto a plate and hand it to God
> 
> me to god: Peace&#33;
> [/b]



Nice.



lol

----------


## mollyrulz9999

Like lots of others have said, I would play GTA...In REAL DREAM LIFE&#33; Either that or have as much &#39;you-know-what&#39; as possible. OR I could try to get every single dream I can possibly remember and make it all happen....accept for nightmares when I was about 6 or 7

----------


## Abra

First of all, I&#39;d summon the Ocarina of Time and make time flow at half-speed. Then I&#39;d summon my favorite (so far only) dream characters, and we&#39;d chat. Then I&#39;d pole vault into a cloud. And we&#39;d be in Hawaii. And, um, uh... I should plan this out more. I&#39;d make trees sprout all over the coastline, yes, gorgeous maples of all colors. Speaking of colors, I&#39;ve always wanted to wade knee deep in crayons. And each crayon would be a different color, of course. After crayon-surfing, we&#39;d go have a lunch at a sushi buffet with awesome skylights and perfectly fung-shu&#39;ed ferns and bonsais. And then we&#39;d go walk around the coral reefs. And that&#39;s all I can think of at the moment. I&#39;d probably have a few good, amusing false awakenings, such as waking up next to my sexiest DC and such, and the chain of awakenings would eventually lead to a real one.

----------


## Lucid Warrior

hm... tough question.
I think I&#39;d fly out to the moon and explore the solar system. I&#39;d try to make the dream last as long as possible, and explore things on earth I&#39;ve always wanted to see too. It would be depressing though...

----------


## Amethyst Star

Faken kind of inspired me to add something to my earlier post.  Rather than "erasing" them, I&#39;d pass them on to someone else.  I&#39;d ask all of the characters from my best dreams to make someone else&#39;s dream life as wonderful as possible.

----------


## i_speel_good

I&#39;d be in an island, on sunset. Everyone I&#39;ve met and I&#39;ve had some expirience with on dreams will be three. Some kind of dock is there. Basically it&#39;s the end of the island, and there are boats.
I goodbye everyone, get on a boat and leave...
In peace.

----------


## Friedpickle

My last lucid dream

It would be this..  Me appearing in a town haveing a crowd cheering for me with signs of all the good deeds i have done in Rl. Then i would make my way to a Potium thing and the Mayor of the town would allow me to make a speech.  I would make one that would take at least 2 hours.  Then i would get on the float they made espcially made for me.  I would ride it through out the town waveing smiling at the crowd of people.  When i reach the end of the twon the float would stop at a platform. i would then get off and walk up onto it.  Then with one final look at the crowd of cheering people. Then the platform would take me up out of my dream to my bed. ON the ride up all of my merorys of my LDs would come back to me all at once.  And when i wake i will remeber not a single thing of my LDing adventures.  i think that would make me happy beacsue then i could want to go back and feel the sorrow of not going back..  Well there you go&#33;  ::content::

----------


## Sornaensis

My last lucid... Well, i would need to have one where i was in control first... but, i have few ideas. 1. I would Re-create the last scene of star wars: episode 4. 2. I would give myself superpowers and take over the dream world. 3. I would say goodbye to all those Dc's...

----------


## warock

> Gosh...I don't know if I could bare that...okay, if it was seriously the last one that I would ever have, I would extend the time to about 300 years, & do everything I like from there!



Same here except mine would be 10 times as much  :tongue2:

----------


## virusexe

> My Last LD..  what a sad thought....
> 
> I would appear on a beautiful tropical beach with giant waves and lots of DCs on the shore to talk to.  The sky would be sporadically painted with beautiful, sweeping clouds, but never obstructing the sun.  I would go along the beach and meet everyone and get all of their names and tell them that although I will never see them again, they will always be a part of me.  
> 
> Then I will go out on the waves and surf on a wave that is over a hundred feet high.  Just before the wave crashes down, I will turn the board around and zoom up to the very top of the wave and fly off the top and then spread my arms and fly over the beach.  At this point it will be nearly sunset, and the clouds will be radiantly lit up in several beautiful colors.  I will fly up above them and then land on the edge of a giant cumulonimbus.  Then I will jump off the edge and dive toward the ocean below, doing several flips and twists until I finally splash into the ocean.  There I will grab onto the fin of a dolphin and it will propel us through the water as I look at all of the beautiful fish.  Then the dolphin will jump out of the water with me holding on and I will let go and continue to float through the air.  
> 
> At this point the sun is now on the horizon; a beautiful melting orange sphere.  I will fly towards it as it grows ever larger, until it finally fills my whole vision.  I will stop inches away from it and extend my arm toward it.  My hand will be sucked into the sun (it feels like hot gelatin by the way).  I try to pull back, but then I realize this is the way it is supposed to be.  Willingly, I let the sun pull me in until only my head is protruding.  I look back to see the glittering ocean and shining sands off in the far distance, where I can barely make out the people who are waving at me.  I smile and with that I am sucked through the sun and find myself in my bed, awake.



sounds awsome

----------


## seeker28

In my last lucid I would find myself in a huge, beautiful garden.  All of my family and friends that have died would be there.  All of the dream guides I've had would also be there.

I would talk to all of them, and they would answer me freely and completely in ways that I can understand when I ask them what parts of myself they represent.  Soon it would be clear that I am talking to the wisest parts of myself.

I would hug each one, and as I did they would melt into me, becoming integrated with my counscousness.  I would be filled with warm, golden light as each one melted into me.  I would find that I can access the wisdom of each one, now that they are part of my conscous-self.

The last one left would be the DC of my great-aunt Leah, who has been in my dreams since she died when I was 3 years old.  She would tell me that she is no longer going to be my dream companion, but part of my waking mind.  Then she would hug me and we would melt into each other.  I would feel myself becoming complete, whole, and perfectly in tune with all of my parts.

When I wake up, I would be changed.  I would be completely at peace within myself and in the world.  I will have become an enlightened being.

----------


## ThisUserNameSucks

> I was thinking a lot about LD'ing all day (I've yet to have a decent one) and I was wondering how anyone could ever possibly run out of things to do in a lucid dream... then I was wondering what would be the ultimate lucid dream for all you more experienced people out there, so here's a question:
> 
> What would you do in a dream if you knew it was going to be the last lucid dream you would ever have?
> 
> There should be some interesting answers to this I think...



haven't had the chance for my first yet, so I don't know, friendly hugs to the guys and making out with the [hot] girls?

----------


## reality<LDs

I would do everything everyone in this room already said, but most importantly, i would cherish every moment, and make everything really vivid so the memory could stay with me forever. :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## allensig3654

I would fly into outer space, past our galaxy, and explore. Its something I have always wanted to do, but for some reason, I can never do it  :Sad:

----------


## Dash

I would set off a massive, earth destroying explosion (like a planet destroying nuke) or collapse the quantum vaccum.

----------


## anything_real

I've had this problem with my right knee for the past couple of months, long story short, while I was dreaming last week I noticed my knee was perfectly normal, so I double-checked -- no pain, full extension, etc. -- so I knew I was fully aware of my dreaming state. Sometimes it takes a surreal environment to become lucid in a dream and sometimes just the day-to-day little details will do the trick.

----------

